# contador descontador de un digito con display de 7 seg



## djb-javi (Jun 9, 2006)

me acabo de registrar
asi q un saludo para toda la comunidad y felicitarles por la gran información que aportan a los que se encuentran con dudas
me he registrado porque he estado buscando en el foro un circuito, pero todos tienen algo que o me sobra o me falta, asi que decidí registrarme para preguntaros.
el circuito seria el siguiente:
(saber en una moto la marcha que esta metida)
estaria alimentado a 12vcc
un pulsador para contar y otro para descontar ( directo sin conmutador)colocado en el pedal de marchas
con display de 7 segmentos
solo para contar de 0 a 9

en los foros hay circuitos con un 74192 pero eso del clock no se de que me sirve ademas funciona a 5v, de todas maneras: ¿siempre le puedo poner un 7805 no?
tambien me lio con el tema de que los pulsos son a 1 y a 0 ¿teniendo 2 pulsadores, no pueden estar los 2 a nivel alto?

gracias a tod@s


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 9, 2006)

djb-javi dijo:
			
		

> me acabo de registrar
> asi q un saludo para toda la comunidad y felicitarles por la gran información que aportan a los que se encuentran con dudas
> me he registrado porque he estado buscando en el foro un circuito, pero todos tienen algo que o me sobra o me falta, asi que decidí registrarme para preguntaros.
> el circuito seria el siguiente:
> ...



Hola.

El reloj es indispensabe, efectivamente si puede ponerle el 7805.

Con el 74192 sería bueno hacerlo, con una resistencia en pull-up tanto en la entrada ascendentente y otro para la descendente.

Para mostrarlo en el display hay que usar undeco, por ejemplo el 7447.

Saludos


----------

